# Southbound...



## 1eyefishing (Apr 18, 2020)

Got my choice between St Mark's and Pensacola.
 Should I go left? Should I go riight?
 My big boat pulls right. 
 And I'm getting awesome reports of cobia and pompano in the surf because the beach has been closed for a while. The bigger boats fish deeper so I'm in the catbird seat.
 Pensacola it is.
 Renting a wet slip this week to make it easy to get out early, since I'm by myself and will have no partner to help me launch and retrieve every day. Partner will be in his boat...
 Weird weather Sunday, so it will probably be Monday before things get real. 
I'll report back on this channel.
 Waiting on the last load of laundry to come out of the dryer and then it's 1eye out...


5 1/2 hours driving time either way. Pensacola is closer than you think. 80% interstate getting there.
 The toughest part is always getting out of the driveway…


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 18, 2020)

Bout time!! ?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 18, 2020)

BTW- @4HAND,
 One of the reasons I have landed a fish camp in Pensacola is because my wife has several cousins there. 1 of them is IT Director and sworn officer for EscambiaCounty SO.

 Can you say 'free pass'?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2020)

Wow !!!  Sweet ride bro !!  Good luck and safe travels !!!


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 18, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> BTW- @4HAND,
> One of the reasons I have landed a fish camp in Pensacola is because my wife has several cousins there. 1 of them is IT Director and sworn officer for EscambiaCounty SO.
> 
> Can you say 'free pass'?



??


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 18, 2020)

You need a tower on that thing for cobia. Good luck and safe travels.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Apr 18, 2020)

Dont stand on the cooler till its full!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 18, 2020)

I fish alone and from the helm far too much for a T top or a tower. 
 And cobia fishing represents only a small portion of my time...
 Plus, the T top for that boat was $12 grand, and I saved that money and put it elsewhere in the boat. 
Caught beachfront Cobia before from 17' skiff...

 My wife said I could only have 3 boats. Could be a consideration for the 3rd…


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 18, 2020)

Yeah gaffing my own and getting him in box by myself oughter be exciting!


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Apr 18, 2020)

Get a bunch of big Cobia - rock on..

WOW, how'd you get permission from headquarters for THREE !!


----------



## oops1 (Apr 18, 2020)

T-top was 12 grand..was it 24kt. Gold? That’s crazy


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 18, 2020)

Actually, I've got it set up where I can stand on the center console behind the windshield with money's on the grab rail and control the boat with my Ulterra remote around my neck. But without a partner, I have no one to hand me that or give me this ... Plus I'll be fishing in the surf alone on desolate NationalSeashore. Don't wanna land in the water with the boat going the other way...
 I did stick my dive ladder on the back just in case…



 Empty beaches BEFORE they closed...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 18, 2020)

oops1 said:


> T-top was 12 grand..was it 24kt. Gold? That’s crazy



 Hard top with sound and lights and storage...


----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 18, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Yeah gaffing my own and getting him in box by myself oughter be exciting!



You already know how I handle them.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 18, 2020)

...the fishin facility...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 18, 2020)

Sketchy little beach front storms rolling through. Will see what tomorrow brings but I'll use the time to rig up my weapons.


----------



## bany (Apr 18, 2020)

That weather has been rolling thru there for a week or so. I hope it clears out for ya, what a couple weeks? Have fun man!


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 18, 2020)

Glad you had a safe trip down.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 18, 2020)

Wife said be back for her birthday on the 30th...
That would be a pretty long trip for me.


----------



## skiff20 (Apr 18, 2020)

Nice fishin facility. Is that in a campground down there?


----------



## trad bow (Apr 19, 2020)

Nice set up. Be safe and hope fishing is great.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Apr 19, 2020)

My dad went out yesterday he wanted to run his boat a little. He moved to orange beach a few years ago full time. He said they were all over the 3 mile #s.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 19, 2020)

skiff20 said:


> Nice fishin facility. Is that in a campground down there?



In a RV park...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 19, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> In a RV park...


He must have left from  Perdido pass... I'm not far from there.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 19, 2020)

Now I don't feel bad about not letting you know that since I last talked to you we snuck in one last day trip this month to st Mark's yesterday


----------



## KKrueger (Apr 19, 2020)

Have a safe trip.  This has me considering a run south.  I have wondered if I can fly below the radar pulling a boat into FL.  I have a place to stay so that is no problem, but I feared they would turn me around and send me north.

I look forward to the report and especially the pics.


----------



## Big7 (Apr 19, 2020)

Hunter/Mason said:


> My dad went out yesterday he wanted to run his boat a little. He moved to orange beach a few years ago full time. He said they were all over the 3 mile #s. View attachment 1013056


I love those Spanish !! Good game fish and really good to eat !!?


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 19, 2020)

KKrueger said:


> Have a safe trip.  This has me considering a run south.  I have wondered if I can fly below the radar pulling a boat into FL.  I have a place to stay so that is no problem, but I feared they would turn me around and send me north.
> 
> I look forward to the report and especially the pics.


Pretty sure you wouldn't have any problems.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 19, 2020)

KKrueger said:


> Have a safe trip.  This has me considering a run south.  I have wondered if I can fly below the radar pulling a boat into FL.  I have a place to stay so that is no problem, but I feared they would turn me around and send me north.
> 
> I look forward to the report and especially the pics.



 The coast is clear! Ha.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Apr 19, 2020)

I haven’t been down to my place


1eyefishing said:


> He must have left from  Perdido pass... I'm not far from there.



He does, he lives in bear point, and my place is off canal Rd , up by Docs seafood. I haven been down to my place since January and he’s been running my bay boat because it’s easier on him and mom to put in and out. I was surprised he ran his boat yesterday. He had 1 of his guide buddies with him and they put all those in a brine to make trolling baits with. He did say pompano were all over the jetties at the pass right now.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 19, 2020)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Now I don't feel bad about not letting you know that since I last talked to you we snuck in one last day trip this month to st Mark's yesterday



You're lucky. I am too far for day trips. And I hate 3 or 4 day trips because they may all be blown out. I usually count on the better part of a week and fishing at least half the week. In this case nearly 2 weeks, So hope to get a good week's worth in ...

Weather...


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 19, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> You're lucky. I am too far for day trips. And I hate 3 or 4 day trips because they may all be blown out. I usually count on the better part of a week and fishing at least half the week. In this case nearly 2 weeks, So hope to get a good week's worth in ...
> 
> Weather...


It's still 3hrs to St Mark's and just a few minutes further to steinhatchee, not having to pay for gas goes a long ways towards making it worthwhile. It's actually about 10mins closer from my house to crooked river state park or Blythe island on the Georgia coast but I have confidence in the gulf, the ga coast has been bad luck for me. Hopefully you'll get a bunch of fish caught after this system moves through.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 20, 2020)

Currently sitting up at night waiting out this tornado warning that woke me up. Looked badd enough for me to pack my bags and put on my clothes and sit beside the door and watched the radar. I know an Rv park is a tornado magnet.
Yay.


And we have a 6" tide tomorrow... yay.





Compared to 18"  tides coming...



Enough of this… back to bed...


----------



## Rabun (Apr 20, 2020)

Hope to see a pic of a nice Cobia today...or spanish, pompano, anything for those of us landlocked. Best of luck and stay safe out there all alone!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 20, 2020)

Box full of red fish 15 minutes in ...
 845 here...


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 20, 2020)

That weather came through here before daylight. Was rough for a couple of hours.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 20, 2020)

Heck yeah man!


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Apr 20, 2020)

Really nice reds there..


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 20, 2020)

My fishing bones are tired! We wound up with 11 reds all between 26 and 30".  The water was little bit too rough in the Gulf this morning so we stayed inside for the reds. Cauaght a sheepshead and 1/2 doz Spanish mackerel,  By then the off shore wind had come down the surf and we spent a couple of hours in the surf but couldn't get into the shallow water I like on the 1st in sandbar. 4 and sometimes 5' vertical walls coming at the boat was fun like my old days of surfing.  My partner got a little quoousy so we headed back inside and finish up on bay structure...wrapped it up after the blue runners took over.
We fisht till we were beat...
Gotta  Rinse off and  do it again tomorrow. Hoping for better day in the surf...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 20, 2020)

I see smuudged on sunscreen...


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 20, 2020)

You sir, had a very productive day.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 20, 2020)

Nice work


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 20, 2020)

My beginner guitar fingers had callouses that are just starting to form. It's been painful. And they are not happy now. They say they're not gonna fish and play guitar. Aint touching them strings for a while...

Ouch.


----------



## Rabun (Apr 21, 2020)

Sweet!!  I bet that does get nerve racking in tight on the beach like that. Fine day that's for sure!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 21, 2020)

Good job bud! Nice Red's!!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 21, 2020)

Red and pomps
Other reds over slot...


----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 21, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Red and pomps
> Other reds over slot...
> 
> View attachment 1013421




Tasty!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 21, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Red and pomps
> Other reds over slot...
> 
> View attachment 1013421


There's still room for beer in that cooler!


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2020)

What are you catching them on?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 21, 2020)

Today started with 2 red fish in the boat quickly. One too big to keep.
 Hit the beach front and came up with 9 pompano and a dozen or so shots at 3 good cobia. Saw several more short cobia...



 Recess now, cleaning up the boat and frying up some of yesterday's Spanish mackerel...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 21, 2020)

Nice catches,,,,congrats,,,,not much of a fan of Spanish,,,,too oilly,,,,IMO


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 21, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice catches,,,,congrats,,,,not much of a fan of Spanish,,,,too oilly,,,,IMO


I love making dip out of spanish! And tacos!


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice catches,,,,congrats,,,,not much of a fan of Spanish,,,,too oilly,,,,IMO



They’re great fresh..once frozen..I can’t eat them.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2020)

1 eye..how did you clean them? Skin then cut them into quarters?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 21, 2020)

oops1 said:


> 1 eye..how did you clean them? Skin then cut them into quarters?



  I've only had Spanish once before and they were treated like our mainstay filets of trout and reds. Didn't like them then compared to the trout and reds.
These were scaled with a sharp meat cleaver which took the skin off of about 1/3rd to half of it. Dusted in a little cornmeal and flour before frying. When they were done they popped open like biscuits and the vertical bone structure zipped right out of the middle leaving too nice filets with the skin partially on. I didn't care for them much as the skin had a lot of red meat under it that wasn't able to cut out. I didn't like the taste of it.
 I never target then purposely and if that's all I'm catching at a spot, I'll move on. But these were picked off while mixing in with other species. And my buddy swore up-and-down he could make me like them. He was wrong.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 21, 2020)

Couple Spanish and a little black snapper mixed in with the meat fish.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 21, 2020)

Preparing for a two day blow out now. Gusts to 35 mph on the forcast...After 2 days of good fishing, that's how it goes with spring weather.
 I always think is best for me to plan for a few days out of each trip being blown out. That's why don't like coming down for short stays. I could get blown out the whole time.
 Summer is better in that regard because it's calm and hot and not quit so windy... But by then it gets so hot the fishing isn't as good…


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 21, 2020)

oops1 said:


> What are you catching them on?


 Live shrimp on 1/4oz jigheads and carolina rigs, and pompano jigs tipped with fresh peeled shrimp chunk.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 21, 2020)

oops1 said:


> They’re great fresh..once frozen..I can’t eat them.



 I'm through fooling with them. Fresh or frozen… prepared for me or not.
 The white meat that I was able to peel off the skin was ok, but not as good as my other favorites. And not enough of it there.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 21, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> I'm through fooling with them. Fresh or frozen… prepared for me or not.
> The white meat that I was able to peel off the skin was ok, but not as good as my other favorites. And not enough of it there.


In my experience they are great grilled and smoked, fried not so much.


----------



## dwhee87 (Apr 21, 2020)

The Spanish make a good smoked fish dip. Glad you were able to 'escape'. Maybe I can break free and tag along soon.


----------



## bany (Apr 21, 2020)

Nice catch! Hope it calms down tomorrow for ya. 
I bake or grill bake those Spanish whole. pretty tasty fresh!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 21, 2020)

bany said:


> Nice catch! Hope it calms down tomorrow for ya.
> I bake or grill bake those Spanish whole. pretty tasty fresh!



 It's gonna be come enough to get some rest!


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 21, 2020)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> In my experience they are great grilled and smoked, fried not so much.



I've tried grilling them a couple times, and haven't been amused.  Someone recently suggested I'm not cooking them enough - said I should cook them a lot longer than I would consider done for the equivalent piece of trout or similar.  

Is that what you would suggest?  I'm thinking I'll give them one more shot, but that's it.  

They are fun to catch, though.


----------



## Bucaramus (Apr 21, 2020)

Hunter/Mason said:


> I haven’t been down to my place
> 
> 
> He does, he lives in bear point, and my place is off canal Rd , up by Docs seafood. I haven been down to my place since January and he’s been running my bay boat because it’s easier on him and mom to put in and out. I was surprised he ran his boat yesterday. He had 1 of his guide buddies with him and they put all those in a brine to make trolling baits with. He did say pompano were all over the jetties at the pass right now.


Doc's is some fine eatin' I grew up down that way.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 21, 2020)

bassboy1 said:


> I've tried grilling them a couple times, and haven't been amused.  Someone recently suggested I'm not cooking them enough - said I should cook them a lot longer than I would consider done for the equivalent piece of trout or similar.
> 
> Is that what you would suggest?  I'm thinking I'll give them one more shot, but that's it.
> 
> They are fun to catch, though.


I grill them skin on until they separate from the skin easy and pull them off then. I use either lemon and old bay, lime and old bay, or I blacken them with butter and tony chachere's. They do need to be FRESH, I mean on the grill within 24hrs of being caught, best if they are cleaned the same day they're caught.


----------



## Rabun (Apr 22, 2020)

Agree..more fun to catch than to eat. I'll save a few for strip baits but the rest go back. Trout is probably my favorite inshore species for the plate...followed by flounder.  Enjoying your posts 1eye!  Living vicariously through you right now. Hope you get a shot at landing that cobia!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Apr 22, 2020)

^^^ me too 

1eye you are living the life. 

Tear them up!!!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 22, 2020)

Bonus fish for a day we didn't plan on fishing anyway. We thought we could find a little spot out of the wind this morning…

 Couple hours extra sleep in the morning really helped...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 22, 2020)

Aerial view of a lot of my spots...
 We see these guys out practicing alot...


----------



## twtabb (Apr 22, 2020)

Solution for those Spanish you don’t like. You’ll be coming my way on your way back home just drop them off and I’ll take care of them for you.?
I know some folks don’t like them but we do. Grilled fried what ever as long as they are fresh not frozen.
Have safe trip good luck on hooking a big cobia.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 23, 2020)

Sitting out today...


----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 23, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Sitting out today...
> 
> View attachment 1013730




Stay safe!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 23, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Sitting out today...
> 
> View attachment 1013730


That's north of you! Go fishing! You got a rain suit..


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 23, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Sitting out today...
> 
> View attachment 1013730


Well, it's 5 o'clock somewhere,,,,


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 23, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> That's north of you! Go fishing! You got a rain suit..




Rain is not the issue...


----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 23, 2020)

5 - 6 footers with a 7 sec. interval is better than an E-ticket ride at Disney World.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 24, 2020)

Surf fishing...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 24, 2020)

Surf puppy...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 24, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Surf puppy...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1013901


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 24, 2020)

Nice catches,,,,you're in paradise,,,,


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 24, 2020)

Bump for redfish dinner.
...cinnamon sweet tater and yellow beet salad and a baked hot  pepper...


----------



## Rabun (Apr 25, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## 4HAND (Apr 25, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1014034
> View attachment 1014035View attachment 1014036


Don't think I've seen that before.


----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 25, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1014034
> View attachment 1014035View attachment 1014036



You got to pee on it.
Oh, wait, that's a sea urchin.
Never Mind!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 25, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1014034
> View attachment 1014035View attachment 1014036


Ouch,,,,


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 25, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1014034
> View attachment 1014035View attachment 1014036


He just wants to cuddle......

I was wondering at first if you were using fireworms for bait, then I was wondering how you get them on the hook, and what would be stupid enough to eat one anyway......


----------



## twtabb (Apr 25, 2020)

Eat what you catch????


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 25, 2020)

Been eatimg alot of pomps and reds, but putting even more in the freezer...


----------



## oops1 (Apr 25, 2020)

Never seen a farworm


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 27, 2020)

Had some trolling motor issues Friday that I thought I had cured.
 Sat out Saturday and Sunday because of the busy waterways...
 Spot locking issue continued today; caused us to come in off of bay structure and surf fishing early.
 Once again I now think I have my TM issues cured. Tomorrow will fish docks and grassflat's where I can use my Power Poles if the spot lock is not up to snuff.
 Heading home on Wednesday…

Big party coming up in Saint Mark's the week before Memorial Day!


----------



## Ratrzcer1991 (Apr 28, 2020)

What app is that?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 28, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Big party coming up in Saint Mark's the week before Memorial Day!




Just talked to Michelle and got my lodging extended on Sunday night so we won't be leaving until Memorial Day..


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Apr 28, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Had some trolling motor issues Friday that I thought I had cured.
> Sat out Saturday and Sunday because of the busy waterways...
> Spot locking issue continued today; caused us to come in off of bay structure and surf fishing early.
> Once again I now think I have my TM issues cured. Tomorrow will fish docks and grassflat's where I can use my Power Poles if the spot lock is not up to snuff.
> ...


Looks like I may be sneaking down that week too


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 28, 2020)

Ratrzcer1991 said:


> What app is that?



'SailFlow'.


----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 28, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Just talked to Michelle and got my lodging extended on Sunday night so we won't be leaving until Memorial Day..



Maybe I'll see ya'll as you're leaving.

Memorial Day to Thursday - Cabin 10


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 28, 2020)

Whipped up on some pompanos today… didn't see any cobia. Started off at our usual spot where a sand bar right off the beach ends and the inside trough flows out into the surf. Nothing happening there. Headed about 3 miles East to another spot where there is a big gap in the sand bar. The current from the East to West was pushing up on the bar pretty hard and we caught 8 pompano and probably 15 lady fish in about a 2 hour span. We also picked up a few Spanish, but only kept the biggest one for my buddy...






 It's been a pretty good meat run, but all good things must come to an end. Headed home tomorrow with a big cooler full of frozen redfish and pompano. Plus 4 fresh pompanos that won't get frozen tonight. Will have to eat them soon...

PS... I don't really see myself waiting until the 20th of May (St Mark's) to get back into the salt. Probably another trip in the works between now and then…  Probably Pensacola again unless somebody wanna team up with me at Shell Island Fish Camp...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 28, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Just talked to Michelle and got my lodging extended on Sunday night so we won't be leaving until Memorial Day..



My wife is coming. 
Isn't Michael bringing his wife?
I bet Kansas's wife is there...
Bring Heather!
 2 of my hunting buddies may be there to fish with me.
 And it looks like Calvin also!
 Looking forward!


----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 28, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> My wife is coming.
> Isn't Michael bringing his wife?
> I bet Kansas's wife is there...
> Bring Heather!
> ...



Me, the wife and youngest son (he's 52) will be there 5/11 to 5/14 (that's his birthday trip I had to postpone from March).
I'll be back with an old fishing friend 5/25 to 5/28.


----------



## dwhee87 (Apr 28, 2020)

Man, 1Eye, that's a pretty stretch of water/beach.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 28, 2020)

This past week I noticed that the blue angels were practicing with the Thunderbirds several times. Watching tonight's news, I found out why for...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 28, 2020)

And I have to add, that biggest redfish that I caught in the surf was caught on a pompano jig with 15 pound test....


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 28, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> And I have to add, that biggest redfish that I caught in the surf was caught on a pompano jig with 15 pound test....


Man what a fight!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 29, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> My wife is coming.
> Isn't Michael bringing his wife?
> I bet Kansas's wife is there...
> Bring Heather!
> ...



Both of our women will be staying at home watching the dogs.. When I walk by Ross he'll ask me if this is a "behaving trip or a not behaving trip".. I fully plan on it being a "not behaving trip"...  

Michael, my dad, Logan and I will be there. I might have a couple more coming down.


----------



## Rabun (May 1, 2020)

Well I sure did enjoy this adventure!!  Very well chronicled!  Thanks for taking us along. Looking forward to reading about your upcoming trip...sounds like it will be a gas.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 1, 2020)

Rabun said:


> Well I sure did enjoy this adventure!!  Very well chronicled!  Thanks for taking us along. Looking forward to reading about your upcoming trip...sounds like it will be a gas.


 
Thanks Chris.
  The trip to Saint marks surrounding  Memorial day should be a blast.
 I thought the wives were coming said my wife got 6 days off to come with us. Then it turns out the other wives aren't coming...
BUT  My wife just got furloughed down to every other week. One week off one week on. She'll be paid unemployment for her weeks off and seeking come to Florida on some of my trips. Lucky for me, she'll have to take off and go home once per week, leaving me lots of fishing time!
 She's not going to Saint Mark's because of the other wives not coming, and wife and I are headed back to Pensacola for a trip before the Saint Mark's week.
 She hasn't had her 1st week off yet, and according to where that falls in the weeks' rotation, I may just have to send her home from Pensacola and head to Saint Mark's for one elongated trip.
 Either way, sometimes things just work out right!



BTW...


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 1, 2020)

Back to the boat ramp soon...


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 1, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Thanks Chris.
> The trip to Saint marks surrounding  Memorial day should be a blast.
> I thought the wives were coming said my wife got 6 days off to come with us. Then it turns out the other wives aren't coming...
> BUT  My wife just got furloughed down to every other week. One week off one week on. She'll be paid unemployment for her weeks off and seeking come to Florida on some of my trips. Lucky for me, she'll have to take off and go home once per week, leaving me lots of fishing time!
> ...


WooHoo!! No WOMENZ!!! 



I mean... Dang.. that sucks... for da womenz... 

Behaving will be minimal in a few weeks...


----------



## fairweather (May 1, 2020)

I have a 45 year old small camper. When I bought it, my wife opened the door, stuck her head in, shut the door, and said "have fun!" She hasn't been near it since. It's the perfect fishing hideout.


----------



## Ratrzcer1991 (May 1, 2020)

not to hijack a thread, but am I allowed to go rent a place in Florida or will that fall under non Essential travel?


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 1, 2020)

My wife first nicknamed mine 'The Captain's Doghouse'. But now since it is set up in Florida, she can't wait. She is the Floridian by birth and a water baby at that. Grew up around the shipyards and yacht clubs of Miama… If there's anything she loves, it has to do with boating and/or sailing. Her godfather was sailor of the year twice and on the cover of Cruising World twice. 280,000 nm on 'Cloud Nine'.  She sailed with him quite a bit. Whole family is full of naval architects, maritime lawyers, Olympic class sailors, etc...
 And then there's me...

https://www.glcclub.com/legendary-minnesota-cruising-sailor-roger-swanson-passes-away


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 1, 2020)

Ratrzcer1991 said:


> not to hijack a thread, but am I allowed to go rent a place in Florida or will that fall under non Essential travel?



I'm not sure, I pay monthly rent at both my places so that exempted me from the shutdown.
The vacation rentals were shut down for a short time but I think things are opening back up again quickly. Including the beaches.
I would make that phone call…


----------



## fairweather (May 1, 2020)

Gulf county (where I go) just opened boat ramps as of today, so that's good. Beaches in Gulf county now have unrestricted access. The governor's executive order still prohibits private home rental and there is no end date specified. You can rent a hotel room, resort facility, or camp site. A group of property rental companies are in the process of filing suit, on the basis that it is discriminatory, and that a renter is much more crowded in a hotel than would be the case in a private home. 

Here is an article that lays out the restrictions very clearly: https://vrmintel.com/fl-governor-de...s-resorts-inns-and-timsehares-to-remain-open/


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 1, 2020)

Ratrzcer1991 said:


> not to hijack a thread, but am I allowed to go rent a place in Florida or will that fall under non Essential travel?


Yes, you can rent a place as long as they are open.


----------

